# Giant pain in the ass



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi everyone,First time posting on IBS in womens issues! I got my period early today and have noticed that I have had all day a pain in my back passage(impolite description being pain in the ass!) and it is very bad. I have noticed it before around the time of my period but I have had it at other times during the month but never quite as bad. I have only figured out recently that when it gets really bad that it is at the beginning of my period. It is like having pressure and pain there all the time and is often relieved a bit by sitting down and is much better when I pass wind or poo! Any comments greatfully received as my anxiety gets much worse when stuff like this happens and then my IBS gets worse and so on. ThanksEL


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

El - I had that very same pain this morning! It was pretty severe and almost brought me to tears. I went to use the bathroom and my tampon shot out of me like a rocket and it was followed by this huge clot that looked like a snake or something.







(sorry to be so graphic!) I really think that clot is what caused this sudden pain because after I passed it the pain went away. I think my body was trying to push that clot out and the tampon was obstructing it? I don't know why I would feel it in my backside though. I don't remember having anything quite like this before. It scared me and I'm going to stay away from the tampons for a while.


----------



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi Casey,Thanks for the reply, it is so weird that we get so many symptoms which somehow appear to be connected with IBS!! I mainly use pads so I have never experienced what you have today, however I think my periods have gotten much heavier since I had my baby and although this appears to be fairly normal I wonder is it somehow making thigs like rectal pain worse?? I hope you feel better now, oh just before I go have you experienced this before or did you alreay tell me this in your post????Thanks El


----------



## ls (Jan 20, 2002)

I too experienced this today. I don't have any great insight, but can at least confirm that you are not the only one. I could barely get out of bed and then couldn't get off the toilet this morning. I was hoping that removing my tampon would help, but it did not. It seems to me like a severe, localized gas pain. At least for me, my belly swells up so big when I menstruate that there is just a lot of pressure in the whole abominal cavity creating unhappy organs everywhere (uterus, guts, now anus). I hate this. But I don't think you need to worry about this pain being serious. As you said, it is just a pain in the ass!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Is - you're probably right about this being a gas pain. I had horrible gas pains along with my cramps last night. I felt like I needed to pass gas and couldn't. I too am horribly swollen. I also have endometriosis and fibroids and the combination of those and my period makes me simply miserable for a week every month.







The IBS makes me miserable the rest of the month.







Sometimes it is hard to differentiate between IBS, endo and menstrual pain. Sometimes they all run together.I hope everyone is feeling better today.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

What you may be describing is proctalgia faux. The more problems with trapped gas you have, the worse it seems. Also, for me, at least, the more "C" I am the worse it gets Therefore, it has helped me to use dietary methods to help alleviate gas and eliminate constipation. Eliminating the sugar carbs plus spicy and acid foods seems to help alot with gas too. Don't overlook the fact that sugars and acids are high in many beverages too. Alcohol, juices, soda, coffee, and if you are sensitive to dairy, that can cause a lot of gas too.Another pain in the a** is known as levator ani syndrome. This is more involved with the straining and spasming of muscles in the pelvic floor.After antibiotic therapy, I had fungal over-growth. I would have terrible pain after a number of soft-stooling episodes. It may have been in combination with proctitis, as an antifungal and the diet mentioned eliminated this problem for me.


----------

